# My Whites has a cloudy eye...



## Peatree (Oct 19, 2006)

hey dudes,

as youve probably guessed one of my four whites tree frogs has a cloudy eye and i dont know why, i noticed it on sunday, when i saw mucous dribbling out of it, left it in case it was just some dirt there, checked yesterday again and it was still there. 2 questions, what is it? and should i seperate him from the others? im really worried, he was my first frog and is the funniest, his names flubber. haha.

Please help.
P. xxxx


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds as though he's either scratched his eye on something in the viv or he could have an eye infection like conjunctivitis. Conjunctivitis they treat with antibiotics, and some scratches and stuff can get infected too. Its the mucous that makes me think of those 2 possible problems. As im sure you know, frogs tends to pass things between each other very easily as there skin is so permeable so i would definatly separate them.

I'm not sure how such a sensitive area would react to normal products like Tamodine, so i would be wary of using anything on it untill you've spoken to a vet. I'd give them a call and just ask his advice on the phone, and arrange an appointment if he thinks its nessecary. When i had rabbits they occasionally scratched their eyes on straw and the vets put dye in the eye to see if it was scratched or not. If the green dye sticks, its scratched. Maybe they could do that for your frog too.

Good luck and let me know how it turns out, Whites are such characters its so easy to get so attached


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

one of my whites is lathargic and is not opening his eyes very well. i see him climbing the walls at night though sometimes?!?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

is that the same frog that you said was ill a while ago? you posted over a month ago that one was lethargic...if so you really should have taken him to a vet by now. If its been ill for this long theres probably not much you can do


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

eyes are really something you dont want to leave to get worse. ive found that eye infections spread quite quickly and get worse quite rapidly too so I personally wouldnt take any chances


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

hi, what humidity levels you keeping your whites at?


----------

